# How can I reduce the noise my embroidery machine makes?



## shayscorner (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a Brother Entrepreneur 1000e with the stand. The room where the machine is has laminate flooring and when the machine is running I feel that it's too loud and wonder if there is a way to reduce the sound by placing some type of carpet or rubber mat under the stand.

Anyone here has any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

You might try those snap together rubber mats they sell at Harbor Freight.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I have rubber flooring like you find in a gym under my machine.


----------



## shayscorner (Jan 6, 2009)

lizziemaxine said:


> I have rubber flooring like you find in a gym under my machine.


Thank you.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

You can also place sound absorbing panels behind the wall it is near. There really is no way to reduce the sound it makes just adjust the acoustics of it's environment.


----------



## shayscorner (Jan 6, 2009)

LTPEMB said:


> You can also place sound absorbing panels behind the wall it is near. There really is no way to reduce the sound it makes just adjust the acoustics of it's environment.



Thanks, I'm going to try that as well.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Ear plugs?


----------



## NiceThreadsLLC (Mar 20, 2012)

We've used a material called homosote on our walls and it has really great sound dampening qualities. Not super expensive either. It helped a lot when our neighbor was complaining about noise through the wall. It's paintable and can be used as a cheap bulletin board as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I wear Bose noise cancelling headphones.


----------

